# What is a Certified True Copy in Visa Application?



## wilmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi there, I've been looking into the Visa application process and it tells you not to send original documents e.g. birth certificates, trade certificates etc.

Can someone please tell me what a "certified true copies" are?

Thanks, Will


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Will,

When we applied from the UK it meant that a copy was taken at a solicitors and then they stamped and signed it as a true copy. 

If you do a search you'll find this has been discussed before and that there are other people that can certify copies too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

You can also get copies done and certified at a bank. It usually has to be a branch of your own bank.

The main thing is that they don't charge!

We just copied three passports, two birth certs, one marriage cert and a citizenship cert at our local bank (B******s). No problem.

They will sometimes try to insist that each person goes in with their own passport. But I just point out politely that that would indeed be the case if they were signing that this really was the person named on the cert, but that in fact all they are doing is signing that "this is a true photocopy of that", therefore no people needed!


Hope that helps


----------

